# 101 lb. thrust MINN KOTA FORTREX trolling motor



## Putzin

Selling my 101 lb. thrust MINN KOTA FORTREX trolling motor.

Features: 52" shaft (Minn Kota guarantees their shafts for life!), Universal sonar 2, digital maximizer to extend battery life, lift assist, 36 volt system, foot pedal. Most important: Lots of power!

The trolling motor is only three years old. I bought a new one and was going to use this one as a back up but decided to just sell it instead.

These retail for about $1,350 + tax. First $750 takes it.

Pm me or even better call three three zero -591-8265


----------



## Putzin

Going on Craigslist now. Would like to see it go to an OGFer.


----------



## lunayndalecio

hello iam trying to find the right fitting for my trolling motor i installed my motor but what size of fitting did you use the one that comes out of the motor


----------

